# Bloodwood?



## cob (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't find any info on the tone of bloodwood anywhere. 

Anyone know how it would sound for a seven?

Also, Padouk is a wood I have been interested. Warmoth has a pretty good tonewood guide and it kinda seems like the wood for if mixed with the right neck/fretboard.

But yeah, who knows about bloodwood?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 23, 2010)

cob said:


> I can't find any info on the tone of bloodwood anywhere.
> 
> Anyone know how it would sound for a seven?



Bloodwood's like purpleheart, padauk, or rosewood: pretty hard. As far as how it will sound, I have yet to see any evidence that the species of wood affects the timbre of a solid bodied fretted guitar.


----------



## timbaline (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know much about bloodwood, but the name sounds pretty brutal.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

Soundwise I don't know, but as far as appearances go: Huf. That's all anyone needs to know.


----------



## jimmyshred (Jan 23, 2010)

PM Hufschmid, 
I remember him using bloodwood for a fretboard once so Im guessing it was used for a reason, whether it be tonally or not I dont know. 
No problem with asking


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 23, 2010)

I believe that Hufschmid is particularly partial to bloodwood because it's a lot more stable than ebony, and it doesn't lose its red colour with time, unlike padouk.


----------



## Neil (Jan 23, 2010)

Its bright like maple.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 23, 2010)

I have three pieces right here, and its hard as fuck. REALLY. HARD.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a bloodwood fretboard on my 12 string

Its dark line walnut but with a slight reddish tint.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 23, 2010)

^That was a mind fuck for a second.

the inverted scale is downtuned amirite?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^That was a mind fuck for a second.
> 
> the inverted scale is downtuned amirite?




The bass side is tuned to D in straight 4ths, and the guitar side is in C in straight 4ths.

Its all to increase playability.


----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 24, 2010)

Bloodwood is very dense and very hard and very red, which is one of the things I like about it. Definitely on the bright side. Bloodwood reminds me of purpleheart. They're both nearly the same in density and hardness, but bloodwood is very tight grained. Purpleheart is courser. It also gives off a sweet smell when it's being cut or sanded. It's also going to be stable.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## HaloHat (Jan 24, 2010)

Not sure who knows more about guitar wood than Warmoth. They have a huge selection and have been selling and building with them for a long time.

Look at their "Neck Woods" section for their notes on it. Bloodwood/Satine Basically - Hard like Ebony, feels like Ebony. Looks killer. Warmoth will make you a neck, fret board or body with it. It is a heavy wood so the body they recommend it for tops but if your superman they will build a body using it. Can be played raw.

Paduok - Tone and Feel like Maple. Red that ages to brownish if not finished. Feels and looks great. Also on the Warmoth Neck Woods page. Can be played raw.

I will be buying both Bloodwood/Satine and Padouk along with some Wenge and one other [Canary or Swamp Ash probably] from them in about 10 days. For a six string but only because Warmoth only offers a 25" and 28 5/8 scale seven string neck. I don't like either of those choices. If they offered a 26.5 - 27.5 scale I would buy so much more from Warmoth.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2010)

here is a picture of my "low grade" bloodwood slabs on top of a Walnut blank...


----------



## cob (Jan 29, 2010)

So if I had a bloodwood body and a padouk neck/fretboard with some dimarzio pickups... would I have a good brutal tone?


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 29, 2010)

cob said:


> So if I had a bloodwood body and a padouk neck/fretboard with some dimarzio pickups... would I have a good brutal tone?



 Brutal.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 9, 2013)

Check out this album for pictures of my friends OAF 10 with a bloodwood fretboard and pickup covers: Flickr: dagiancarli's Photostream





This album his Guitar Logistics Icarus with padouk like everything: Guitar Logistics "Icarus" | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I don't have much exact info on the sound but message him on here: Anarachydivine88 and he could tell you!


----------



## xzyryabx (Jul 9, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have a bloodwood fretboard on my 12 string
> 
> Its dark line walnut but with a slight reddish tint.



wow....have a vid of you (or anybody!) playing it?


----------



## Diggi (Jul 9, 2013)

Most of my didgeridoos are bloodwood. I love the hardness and brighter mid tonality of it.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jul 9, 2013)

I found out the hard way several years ago, paduak really really irritated my skin(hives) and will stain the shit out of stuff. Red carpet stains anyone? Permanently stained clothes? No problem for paduak


----------



## skeels (Jul 9, 2013)

Um. It's been three and a half years.

Did the op build that guitar? 

Is he still alive even?


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 9, 2013)

Its hard as ....! I imagine it would be pretty stable once it's try. I had a top, 1/4" thick, that warped to hell. It may have not been properly dried.


----------



## Carver (Jul 10, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I have a bloodwood fretboard on my 12 string
> 
> Its dark line walnut but with a slight reddish tint.


 i dont care that this post is from 2010, this is one of the most bad ass "chapman stick" kinda builds i have ever seen,... thanks for the inspiraton! from 2010. 

sent using a time machine


----------



## crg123 (Jul 10, 2013)

Facepalm* I don't know how the hell I got to this thread. Sorry for necrobump....


----------



## Carver (Jul 10, 2013)

its cool, its just a zombie now.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 10, 2013)

Diggi said:


> Most of my didgeridoos are bloodwood. I love the hardness and brighter mid tonality of it.



I never thought I'd see the day when a didgeridoo would be used to help a guitarist with wood choices


----------

